
This website will open the calculator if you're running `rails server` on macOS - tylerhou
http://www.dnsrebinder.net/
======
tylerhou
This works for default configurations of Ruby on Rails and macOS.

Technical details: [http://benmmurphy.github.io/blog/2016/07/11/rails-
webconsole...](http://benmmurphy.github.io/blog/2016/07/11/rails-webconsole-
dns-rebinding/)

